# Datenbankabfragen mit Javascript



## son gohan (10. Oktober 2007)

Hall an alle,

ich wollte mal gerne fragen ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt mit Javascript Datenbankabfragen zu machen, sodass man nicht dazu extra die Seite neu laden muss wie es bei PHP der Fall ist, natuerlich wuerde ich das dann auch nur so programmieren das es per vordefinierte Abfragen moeglich ist wenn moeglich, damit kein Hacker Unsinn anstellen kann.

Gibt es hier Moeglichkeiten, was muss ich mir ankucken um sowas zu machen, welches Thema ist das, wonach muss gesucht werden, wo steht es wie das geht?

Ist doch eine gute Idee von mir oder, eine andere Programmiersprache kann ich bestimmt nicht verwenden, nicht nur wegen zu wenig Erfahrung, sondern auch weil ich nur nirmalen Webspace habe bei einem Hoster der keine anderen Sachen als PHP unterstuezt und Javascript ja sowieso Clientseitig lauft.

Was auch noch wichtig waere ist zu wissen ob man ueberpruefen kann ob der Browser des Besuchers Javascript eingeschaltet hat oder nicht.


----------



## GeneSys386 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Kurz und bündig: Nein, das ist nicht möglich.
Mit Javascript kann man auf keine Datenbank zugreifen.

Möglich wäre das ganze nur in Verbindung mit einer Serverseitigen-Skriptsprache wie PHP in der du die Javascript-Command wrappst (geht z.B. mit JSON und AJAX recht komfortabel).

Aber ganz ohne Serverside ist das nicht möglich. I'm sorry


----------



## loetmann (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

für php kann ich Dir http://de.php.net/ empfehlen, ich weiß ja nicht bei welchem Provider Du bist, meiner hatte sogar Datenbanf-php Beispiele in der FAQ. Das ganze bekommt man so sehr schnell hin (hab für meine Geschichten nur 2 Tage benötigt (von null)).

Und wenn Du php machst braust Du nicht unbedingt JavaScript...

Überprüfen kannst Du das nicht höchsten du packst un einem <noscript> eine Weiterleitung o.Ä. rein (<meta refresh>).

Ein Gruß


----------



## son gohan (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
wie das mit PHP geht weis ich ja schoen etwas laenger.

Aber ich frage mich immer wie manche das anstellen das die Seite selbst nicht neu geladen wird, aber dafuer neue Inhalte per klick angezeigt werden?

Bei PHP muss man ja immer die ganze Seite neu laden damit der Mysql Server abgefragt werden kann. 

Ich suche halt eine Moeglichkeit wo man das neu laden wegen der Serverabfrage und Datenbankabfrage auch hinbekommt ohne die ganze Seite und deren Elemente neu laden zu muessen.

Aber ich muss mal schauen was dieses JSON und AJAX ist, ich hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit mir Ajax an zu sehen aber frueher hatte ich das schon mal was drueber gelesen und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das etwas mit Javascript dieses Ajax und es koennte wohl auch mit einem normalen Webspace Angebot bei einem Hoster unterstuetzt werden, aber wie gesagt konnte ich leider noch nicht dazu kommen mir Ajax durch zu lesen, da ich auch noch auf Internetcafes angewiesen bin, dafuer habe ich aber heute mir etwas Infos dazu besorgt und werde es auch lesen.


----------



## loetmann (11. Oktober 2007)

Also nur teilsweise Inhalte ändern? Eine einfache Möglichkeit währe ein iframe einzusetzen, und nur das neu zu laden. Die andere Möglichkeit schreibt per Script in einem div-Tag neuen HTML-code rein (document.write, innerhtml) aber das habe ich selbst auch noch nicht gemacht, evtl. hat AJAX hier fertige funktionalität drin (hab aber auch noch nicht AJAX gemacht). Die dritte Möglichkeit währe eine Flash-Seite, da kannst Du dann alles über xml-machen, aber das ist warscheinlich zuviel des guten.

AJAX ist ansich eine Ansammlung von JavaScript, ein haufen Funktionen zu allen möglichen Themen. In Delphi würde man dazu unit sagen.

Also bleibt die einfachste, unkomplizerteste und schnellste Möglichkein ein iframe zu verwenden. 

Mann könnte auch mit Frames arbeiten, die werden mittlerweile als bä-pfui angesehen und so muß man sich was anderes überlegen -ajax-was auch nicht besser ist (JavaScript ausgeschaltet beim Browsen!).

Ein Gruß


----------



## Carrear (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß noch, als ich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren (oder waren es 5? ) angefangen habe so ab und zu mal ein bisschen rum zu coden. Damals haben mir noch 80% der selbsternannten Programmierer Bourgeoises erzählt wie böse und schlimm JS doch seie und dass es eine "Eintagsfliege" sei. Deshalb habe ich mich nie damit beschäftig (und seien wir ehrlich - die propergierten Spielereien a la "eine maus rennt hinter dem mauszeiger hinterher waren auch nicht der burner). Und jetzt ist "AJAX" in allermunde und ich wünschte ich hätte mich mal lieber mit JS beschäftigt. Welchen Weg würdet ihr denn empfehlen, wenn es mir hauptsächlich wichtig ist JS in Kombi mit Datenbanken zu nutzen (SQL und PHP sind nicht mein Problem). Es müssen nicht unbedingt Online Tutoriale sein, wenn es da nicht gibt. Also ich habe mir eben eines angeschaut und das war mir echt zu hoch. Gleich nen riesen Script mit viel JS durchgehen und mit Browserweichen usw. Das ist nichts für mich, da ich ja kein bisschen JS kann. Es können also auch gute Bücher sein, am besten etwas mit hohem Praxisbezug.

Gruß
Carrear


----------



## Kahmoon (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen ein fertiges Framework zu nehmen. Zum Bleistift Prototype. Dort sind auch jede Menge Beispiele wie man mit PHP kommuniziert.


----------



## Carrear (12. Oktober 2007)

Leider sind meine Englischkenntnisse im Moment für den Ar*** . Gibts das auch auf Deutsch  ?


----------



## son gohan (12. Oktober 2007)

Die Idee mit dem IFrame ist auch gan gut, jetzt muss ich aber erst mal paar Tage kucken wie und was Ajax genau ist.
Also vielen Dank an alle Helfer, vergelts Gott.


----------

